# Paddle Fest 2010, May 28-31st Buena Vista Colorado



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

*http://ckspaddlefest.com/
*
*
*
*Colorado Kayak Supply* is hosting a huge kickoff party to celebrate the start of the summer paddling season. Join us for an action-packed weekend of fun and educational activities for paddlers of all ages and abilities. Kayakers from beginners to aspiring competitors can rub elbows with paddling manufacturers, top athletes, and other industry pros during a weekend chock full of education, competitions, demo days, entertainment, gear shopping and camaraderie.
Join a pro kayaker for a freestyle clinic, take a guided tour on the river, and participate in a ‘how to’ clinic, show off your skills in the new river park, try out new boats or relax and watch live music and videos.


Colorado Kayak Supply in Buena Vista will be the ‘Event Headquarters’ for most of the activities. CKS will also host a gear swap and storewide sale throughout the weekend. Competitions and river demos will be showcased at the new South Main Square, while flat water paddling events will take place in the Buena Vista town pond. Gear up for Paddlefest ‘10!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It's looking more and more like we aren't going to have much runoff by Paddlefest this year...not that we need too much more to make the park good, but we have just been spoiled the last couple of years with solid melting by mid-May...

"Long range forecast / discussion...May 15 to 18


--The unsettled period is replaced by high pressure ridging aloft and warming temperatures/ mostly sunny skies. Unsettled conditions with more possible late spring snow may move in toward the 18th-20th. We expect that the western US will not be into any really strong heating until after early June, as more low pressure systems move in between relatively short periods of warming and high pressure ridging all throughout May.--"


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, the flows could be lower than we have seen in the past 4 years in late May. But lower flows, in the 750 to 1000 cfs, would be much better for the on water education. When it gets above 1500 cfs ( like we saw the past 4 years ), the classes get a little trickier. Hoping for a prime 1000 cfs. This year is P Fest will also be showcasing a flat water demo center too all day Sat and Sun to help get people into paddling ( rec, sea kayaking, kayak fishing and SUP) . Should be fun.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is what I know about the flows now and for paddle fest....

It has been a cold late april / early may this year and this means that not much run off yet so low water in the ditch.. Also there will be no releases for boating until the river drops below 700 sometime in mid to late july.. This is the same as every year.

Right now and for the entire year other than July 1 - Aug 15th - the Ark is managed for the caddis hatch and other typse of fishing. The Ark is flowing below natural flow and damn near at historic lows as there is very little to no water comming out of the Lake or clear creek drainages. Expect the water to come up when it warms up and not before.

The snowpack is holding well and the low flows in the early spring here will = higher flows in June and July.. If we get the snowstorm that they say is on the way for mid week it will bump the snowpack over 100% and higher than last year at this time..

From what I know it takes 3- 4 days of warm temps in the hills before the snowpack will "break loose" and start to flow. It does not look like it will happen this week so if I had a nickle to bet I would say that next monday the ark will still be very low or IMO maybe we will be at 400 - 500 cfs tops here in BV..

I would expect by the weekend of the 28th - 31st we will get some warm temps and the Ark will be over 1000 cfs for paddle fest.. I am gettin as tired as anyone with #'s and piney runs at 250 cfs but the longer the Ark flows stay low the longer the water will last into the season..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you know how and when they determine it's time to start releasing from Twin Lakes RDNEK? I saw that Lake Creek was up to 175 this morning, but all we got was 20 cfs out of the dam today...that extra 150 cfs would have been nice to see come down stream...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Do you know how and when they determine it's time to start releasing from Twin Lakes RDNEK? I saw that Lake Creek was up to 175 this morning, but all we got was 20 cfs out of the dam today...that extra 150 cfs would have been nice to see come down stream...


 
The only water from Lake Creek that actually hits the Ark is the VFP (voluntary flow program) water. There is usually 10 - 12 Arc/ft of space that is reserved for this water and once it is used up it is gone. 

This water is put in the ditch is when the Ark drops below 700 cfs at wellsville after run off... This year I bet it will happen in the 2nd to 3rd week of July.. The rest of the water you see heads over to the front range.. They do not release any water for boating this time of the year.

So if you like to run Lake it is great to have the 2X natural flows for most of the summer but out of the 50K - 75k+ acr/ft that comes over every year only 10K acr ft tops goes into the ditch.. The rest heads over to the front range.

Oh yea and laps at the Cauldron went yesterday and are fun at 175cfs .. 

Also here again is the link to the Lake tunnel guage.. 175 is not bad for a 1st run of the year and when it gets to 250+ you can run from the bed and breakfast down to the cauldron...

Detail Graph


----------

